# How long do shrimp live?



## Donald Hansen

To see if shrimp would survive in my tank before buying more expensive on I added 6 or 8 ghost shrimp to my tank about 6 weeks ago. It now looks like they're all gone. How long do fresh water shrimp live?

Since they were in a tank with fish I didn't expect to see any baby shrimp survive.

DLH


----------



## holly12

Most shrimp live for about a year - but you can google that to make sure.

What kind of fish are in your tank? It's possible they were eaten by the fish. Shrimp are also amazing hiders, so maybe you just can't see them. They will also escape through the lid if you have any holes.


----------



## Kehy

I agree with holly, ghost shrimp are amazing at hiding. Also shrimp are natural fish food, baby or not. I've had a Betta kill and try to eat an amano shrimp that was nearly as big as he was. Might want to try cherry red shrimp, just so you can see them


----------



## Donald Hansen

I didn't know that shrimp will try to climb out of a tank! I've found no evidence of that but then I haven't been looking either.

I know what you two mean about Ghost Shrimp hiding. I would look and look for them and never see one. When I did see one it was almost always by accident.

As far as the fish eating adult shrimp, I have a large Angel, a Blue Gourami , and 3 Giant Danios that might be able to do that but I've never seen it happen. I think the rest of the fish would be too small to attack a full grown shrimp.

DLH


----------



## Kehy

Yep, the angel and gouramis LOVE shrimp. You might not have luck keeping them in that tank, lol


----------



## Kev1jm2

A few nice bushy wisteria plants may help them hide out from the fish.


----------



## jbrown5217

From what I have read with shrimp you need non aggressive fish that are small and can't fit them in their mouths. Of course they could still nip at them.


----------



## holly12

Lots of plants and some caves/hiding place can help you keep them, but depending on your fish's personalities - you may not be able to keep them. I had 2 CBS in my Fire Honey Gourami tank and they didn't care about the shrimp.


----------



## Rohkey

Kehy said:


> Yep, the angel and gouramis LOVE shrimp. You might not have luck keeping them in that tank, lol


You know what's funny...I have a gourami who doesn't seem too interested in food most of the time, unless it's bloodworms, yet she's looking real healthy. Coincidentally I've been losing ghost shrimp at a rate of about 1 every 10 days, which I originally attributed to age since I've had them for half a year, but maybe there is a simpler reason...


----------

